# Billahi



## FlyingBird

i can hear very often 'Vallahi Billahi'.i know what Vallahi mean and when to use it, but i have no idea for Billahi.

So what does it mean when they are said together?

şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## ancalimon

It's Arabic, but I guess someone should be able to help.


----------



## Gemmenita

Well ... my idea is 'İkileme' for emphasizing.
Although the word billah = بالله has a seperate meaning itself: to Allah.


----------



## Muttaki

"Bismillah" means "In the name of Allah" because of the letter "b" in the beginning. It might be the same with "billah"; and I think "vallahi" and "billahi" have almost same meanings.


----------



## cherine

Hi,

Both the "v" and the "b" in vallahi and billahi are Arabic particles used to indicate an oath, like "by God". So the 2 have the same meaning. In Arabic, the "v" is pronounced "w": wallahi, there's no "v" sound in Arabic.


----------



## Muttaki

cherine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Both the "v" and the "b" in vallahi and billahi are Arabic particles used to indicate an oath, like "by God".



What about "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"? Is the "b" in the beginning have the same meaning?


----------



## cherine

No, it's a different "b", it's a preposition, meaning "in": In the name of God.


P.S. There's yet another particle used for swearing/giving an oath: "t" ت , so there's also tallahi. But both billahi and tallahi are rather archaic in Arabic.


----------



## FlyingBird

So what is difference when saying 'Vallahi Billahi' and when just saying 'Vallahi'?

Vallahi yapmadım.
Vallahi Billahi yapmadım.

Onların arasındaki fark nedir?


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> So what is difference when saying 'Vallahi Billahi' and when just saying 'Vallahi'?
> 
> Vallahi yapmadım.
> Vallahi Billahi yapmadım.
> 
> Onların arasındaki fark nedir?



The difference is that 'Vallahi Billahi' is for emphasizing: ikileme.

(Attention: 'Billah' is one thing, 'Billahi' is one other thing: 'Billahi' is for making "ikileme" together with 'Vallahi' for emphasizing, 
and 'Billah' is used for example in ' Yemin billah= I swear *to* God')


----------

